

Ask HN: Please rate my start-up idea - taphangum

I'm making a twitter ad network that let's users find and choose interesting posts, links, etc from businesses who put them up on the site(Kind of like on hacker news).<p>The twitter user then browses, votes, etc. Then when they think that one is interesting enough, they promote it with a tweet. Worded however they choose to word it. All done in a non-spammy way.<p>I think that it may be whats missing in social advertising but i really am questioning the idea.<p>Some feedback from HN is greatly appreciated.<p>Cheers!!<p>Note: Excuse the poor writing. :)
======
amk
I am not so sure what you mean by "non-spammy way". As an avid twitter user, I
would certainly mind it if the people I follow start tweeting ads on my
timeline. Actually clicking on these ads is just out of the question. But then
again, I am not speaking from the perspective of either of your customers: The
ad publishers or the advertisers.

------
dcx
Hmm, how would you compensate the twitter user for giving up their time and
social credibility?

~~~
dcx
(And also - what kind of demographic would your advertisers be able to target
at that level of payment?)

~~~
taphangum
Well, essentially i would be adopting the pay-per-click model.

And have the same kind of profit share with the twitter user.

The model allows for the user to do the targeting for us. Because they will
only promote the things that personally interests them. I suspect that their
interests would also be their followers interests

------
trevelyan
Why would anyone do this? Not you, I mean. The user?

~~~
taphangum
To make money really. The fact that they can find interesting information
would be the bonus.

~~~
coryl
Can't say making money is a very big motivator when it comes to using web
services. People use digg, facebook, flickr, twitter, etc. all for free
because it adds value to the time they spend online.

